# Rough Sawn Cherry Lumber - Milford, MI



## annl1222 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone-
I have a very large stack of rough sawn cherry lumber. I understand that this is good quality lumber, but really don't know as it was left in my garage when I moved in and has been drying for at least five years…stacked with stickers, etc. The boards look like nice quality boards.

I am wanting to sell all of this lumber, but have no idea what price I should ask, or how to measure up the quantity. I did read some of the blogs here, and will attempt to figure out the board feet on my own.

If anyone knows how much this lumber can be sold for, I would appreciate the feedback.

Thank you.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LumberJocks!

Location & dimensions would help.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

yes, pls tell us your location.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Location can make as much difference in price as quality. Maybe some pictures of it.


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

Please post some puictures. I am sure someone here would make an offer to buy the whole lot from you.


----------



## annl1222 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how to post pictures?? I don't have a photobucket account? Do I just set one up?


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

What state are you in?


----------



## annl1222 (Oct 26, 2012)

Michigan


----------



## annl1222 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## annl1222 (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess it wasn't that hard!

Thickness (Inches) Width (Inches) Length (Inches)Quantity

Beam 5.5 5.5 108 7
Beam 4 4 108 1
Beam 5 4 108 1
Board 1 3.5 108 2
Board 1 4 108 1
Board 1 4.5 108 6
Board 1 5 108 4
Board 1 5.5 108 1
Board 1 6 108 26
Board 1 7 108 15
Board 1 8 108 18
Board 1 9 108 8
Board 1 10 108 16
Board 1 11 108 2
Board 1 12 108 7
Board 1 13 108 5
Board 1 14 108 2


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

ok now you need to know how to figure board feet as most people looking at this kind and this amount of lumber will be talking about board feet as the unit of measure. 
To find board feet of a certain board… let's use the very FIRST one you have listed…

Board Feet = (width x length)/144 and then multiplied times thickness
So…
5.5×108 = 594
594 divided by 144 = 4.125
4.125 times the thickness (5.5) = 22.6875

So there are over 22 board feet in just 1 of those 7 "beams" you have that are 5.5 by 5.5 and 108 inches long

What you have is called Air Dried (as opposed to Kiln Dried)

Prices vary quite a bit based on where you are, but I'm in western new york (not far from Niagara Falls) and right now there is a lot of air dried cherry available here for about $1.50 a bd ft..
Again, find someone in your area that knows what local prices would be, but around me, one of those 5.5×5.5 pieces would fetch about $34. You have 7 of them so those 7 pieces here would bring about $238. 
The 6 inch wide boards, ALL of tehm together would be around $175 (at $1.50 a bd ft)

I'm stressing AGAIN that prices in Michigan may be quite different, but that gives you at least an idea of how to figure out exactly what you have. The condition of the boards themselves is hugely important as well. If they have insect damage or active insect infestation, if they have any rot that needs to be cut out, etc. Those would be bad, obviously.
Sometimes the wide boards like the 12 inch and wider will bring a premium price if they are nice from one end to the other. Stuff like that.

That help?


----------



## annl1222 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello-
Someone contacted me from the Lansing area asking about purchasing teh entire lot. I have lost your email. Could you please contact me again?

Thank you,
Ann


----------



## parrothead221 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would be interested in purchasing all of the cherry wood you have if you still have it. Please respond.


----------

